# What to use for bedding for hogs?



## CowboyClayt (May 22, 2019)

I have a hog shelter inside their pen, and it gets really muddy and wet. What kind of bedding should I use? Wood chips, hay, straw? What's cheapest?  

Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (May 22, 2019)

You might put sand in it to build it up, then straw or pine shavings.


----------



## CowboyClayt (May 22, 2019)

Baymule said:


> You might put sand in it to build it up, then straw or pine shavings.


Ok, thanks! Wouldn't the sand be bad for their respiratory system?


----------



## CowboyClayt (May 22, 2019)

Would mulch work as a way to build it up? Like the free stuff you can get a recycling center?


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

Sand won’t hurt them, but FREE is good! We got wood chips mulch and put it in our horse barn to keep the dust down. We also put it in the Pig Palace for the pigs. They rooted it all up, but what the heck, they were happy.


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

While pigs like mud(to cool off) they still need a dry place. Good on you for wanting to provide them with good care.


----------



## CowboyClayt (May 24, 2019)

Baymule said:


> While pigs like mud(to cool off) they still need a dry place. Good on you for wanting to provide them with good care.


ok, I might try the mulch to build it up some...thanks!


----------



## mystang89 (Jun 11, 2019)

When I had pigs I had a bunch of old baling twine I used for the spot they liked to sleep. They seemed to like it.


----------

